# YB Kits?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

does it stand for young bird kits? what does it do and what do people use them for?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Most people that have yb kits sell them for you to race or keep as breeders that you can fly.
Dave


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks! are they cheaper then normal?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Normaly yes as they have not proved thier worth, if you buy the same bird after it has bred a winner it would coast a lot more. If you are looking for a yb kit I would look to ace in the hole, he has good birds at a reasonable price.
Dave


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Pigeonfriends said:


> does it stand for young bird kits? what does it do and what do people use them for?


what are you looking for tippler, roller or racer?


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

APF_LOFT said:


> what are you looking for tippler, roller or racer?


racers, and maybe tipplers, but im more interested in racers.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

i would recommend ace in the hole as well. good prices and more importantly good quality birds


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

all my birds are from ace, sfl, and hill family loft.

i only had 6 racers last year from ace. and i was competing against a lot of birds. i did ok in the races but that was my first year racing. i only lost 2 birds and one came back injured and died that night. but he had the determination to make it back.
another was taken by a hawk while i was loft flying.
considering all the mistakes i made last year i was very happy with my results.
unfortunately than i did not know about medicating birds after the races and training tosses from a truck with exposure to other birds(that first toss my birds came back before the other birds on the truck). this year i am expecting better results.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

wheres his site?


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

then your post this in the wrong place you should post it in the homing and racing pigeons to get more result


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

He has birds for sale in the selling and adoption part of the forum


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Racing Pigeons * 2012 Young Bird Kits For Sale

This should get you there.

Davehttp://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/racing-pigeons-2012-young-bird-kits-for-sale-58733.html

OK so I don't understand how to make a clickable link.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

THANKS YOU GUYS! you guys been great.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

good luck pigeon friend.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

this is the link of Crazy Pete LINK


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If my understanding of pigeons was as bad as it is of PC's I would be sending farels to the races. lol
Dave


----------

